# Tamoxifen citrate from Mexico



## Hubauer (Jun 24, 2010)

Has anyone used tamoxifen citrate from Mexico? I've been to Mexico quite a few times, and I'm pretty sure that I can buy it there without a prescription.


----------



## Hubauer (Jun 24, 2010)

Not sure... do you want me to pick you up anything while I'm down there?


----------



## Hubauer (Jun 30, 2010)

Anybody else?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 8, 2010)

You're really going to buy that from Mexico?


----------



## unclem (Jul 8, 2010)

they have good tamoxifen at online stores just have to look for the good ones. but if your going to mexico anyway, ill have the sustanon 250 preloaded syringe, put it in a camera bag, lol.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 8, 2010)

unclem said:


> they have good tamoxifen at online stores just have to look for the good ones. but if your going to mexico anyway, ill have the sustanon 250 preloaded syringe, put it in a camera bag, lol.


Ah the ol camera bag trick. Tourists don't smuggle, it's been scientifically proven.


----------



## Hubauer (Jul 8, 2010)

wow... you're hilarious.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 8, 2010)

You could end up with fakes. Better to trust a website with a reputation to maintain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 8, 2010)

You would be surprised what you can fit in your colon.  I once came back from overseas with some coke, a liter of soda, a bengal tiger kitten and a small asian boy all up there.  Forgot my gears though.


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

he could probably only shuff about three sustanons preloads up his ass, there kinda long, id go with the magic box where if you do it right theres alot of space left under the original box to store gear. i used to have it sent to me all the time from greece and a pint of cheap greek wine in the box but the bottom hollowed out part was full of gear. worked everytime try that.oh, but you could throw up your hole about 50 amps of testoprim-ds box and all. use lube though.


----------



## unclem (Jul 9, 2010)

mexgear has tamoxifen generic thats good and also the brand name thats good just connect with him when he gets back in shape in one week. not plugging him but there good for the price and there hg.


----------



## Hubauer (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Pirate!.... I think that's only straightforward answer I'm going to get on this thread. I go to Mexico alot, and some of my family members have forgotten a prescription medication and bought it in Mexico. They said that they worked fine, but I'm probably just going to play it safe and order here.


----------

